# Implantation bleeding or an early period ? please help



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

HI!

I am not sure what is happening at this moment. Woke up bleeding (red with some white mucus very watery, but noticed some spotting days earlier and thought it was my piles but now I am beginning to think more about whether this is implatation bleeding. I have a perfect period 27/28 day cycle. Today is day 24, so I am well 4/5 days earlier.

What this means? can this mean implantation bleeding or an early period? Should I buy a pregnancy test and check it this early.

Any advice will help. Can this happen? never had my period this early. 

Many thanks
Hope xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it could be implantation, but hold off on the testing just yet if you can, and see how things go over the next week, 

All the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

